# Chopin's Greatest Work?



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Please let this thread fade away or a moderator delete it please. I intended for this to be a poll and it came out completely messed up. I've started a corrected thread above. I couldn't find the option anywhere to delete my messed up thread.


----------

